# Clip, Clips, Clip´s, more..... what is the best?



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,
here try of a maverick .....

Slingshots are somewhat ... boring , and the bands change is also such a thing ....

Many other people have so let 'll think of clips ,
I am thinking myself , too, for example with the belt clip that Jack had developed ..... I did not find it so good from the hold of the bands , particularly in Different thicknesses , and locations ....

-
So, there must be something else ..... Type
This I have now tested for days , and find it really good ....
The TB clips :

A belt change is so fast that you have to stop thinking about it ....
The life length of the straps , I could not test , they get with me always before the Pouch cracks . So, on the side of the fork , no disadvantages ..... therefore fully ÖK !
-
Different thicknesses , no problem (so far) - several layers ... until now also OK ( in the large version).
-
Near zone , there are experimental spin that has not worked so beautiful .....
And , you could now embracing the idea , and which , with the clamping force of the Great , in a small building .... Or does anyone have ideas on this?
-
Oh yes, there are suspender clips ....
So goes to the wardrobe of your grandpa's, and checks to see if there are any splashing around.
The Great I use come from the hardware store, for workers with beer belly .... therefore, keep well also so good ....
-
If you are interested drann, I can still better pictures, and test
Make videos ....
-
Until now I was tensile test was 8.2 kg, with a clip, so 16kg per spin, and it has still held .... see video .....

So, there are otherwise satisfied with something, or questions?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/14196840502/

http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1998

Moin moin,
hier versuche, von einem Querdenker.....

Slingshots sind so etwas... langweilig, und das Bänderwechseln ist auch so eine Sache....

Viele andere Leute haben sich ja schon Clips einfallen lassen,
dazu zähle ich selber ja auch, zum Beispiel mit den Gurtclips, die Jack weiter entwickelt habe..... ich fand sie nicht so gut, vom halten der Bänder, insbesondere in Unterschiedlichen Dicken, und Lagen....

-
Also, muss es doch was anderes Geben.....
Dieses habe ich jetzt Tagelang getestet, und finde es richtig gut....
Die TB Clips:

Ein Bandwechsel geht so schnell, das man sich keine Gedanken mehr darüber machen muss....
Die Halbahrkeit der Bänder, konnte ich noch nicht testen, sie bekommen bei mir immer vorher am Pouch Risse. Also, auf der Gabelseite, keine Nachteile..... Daher voll ÖK!
-
Unterschiedliche Banddicken, kein Problem (bis jetzt) - mehrere Lagen... bis jetzt auch OK (bei der grossen Variante).
-
Nahteil, es sind Versuchsschleudern, die nicht so schön gearbeitet wurde.....
Und, man könnte jetzt den Gedanken aufgreifen, und welche, mit der Klemmkraft der Grossen, in kleiner Bauen.... Oder hat jemand Ideen dazu?
-
Ach ja, es sind Hosenträgerclips....
Also geht an den Kleiderschrank eures Opas, und schaut nach, ob da welche drinn sind.
Die von mir verwendeten Grossen, stammen aus dem Baumarkt, für Arbeiter, mit Bierbauch.... deswegen, halten die wohl auch so gut....
-
Wenn ihr Interesse drann habt, kann ich noch bessere Bilder, und Test
Videos machen....
-
Bis jetzt lag ich bei Zugtest bei 8,2kg, bei einem Clip, also 16kg pro Schleuder, und es hat noch gehalten.... siehe Video.....

So, gibt es sonst noch was zusagen, oder Fragen?


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

seems to do the job of holding the band set ok....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like the integrated fast clips on your alu core shooter, looks complete super :thumbsup:


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,










 ... e=youtu.be





 ... e=youtu.be


----------

